# Blackmachine B6 porn (NSF56k)



## sakeido (Sep 29, 2008)

People here seem to like these things so hey why not. This one belongs to "broken cord" from the Bareknuckle forum.



















The B6 is the affordable Blackmachine line... still not a cheap guitar by any means, but its less than say a EBMM JP6 Ball Family Reserve. Swamp ash body, maple neck, rosewood board & headstock overlay with slick rosewood truss rod cover. Apparently it sounds just massive - nolly and hairchris have played it among others. Last I heard from Doug, the original prototype (as pictured on the website) is still available for sale, but it uses a different, rougher looking body wood than this one and doesn't have a reversed headstock.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice, afforable, and good looks.

I also have no doubt it sounds massive, they always do!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 29, 2008)

looks really nice


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 29, 2008)

Brilliant. I want it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


>



It looks like the bridge pickup isn't routed quite straight. Almost like the treble-side is farther back than the bass side?  It appears the space between the bridge and the high e and the bridge and the low e aren't quite the same. Could just be the two pictures above, but eyeballing it based on those it does look a bit off, eh?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, its fine

its the tilt on the pickup in the cavity that make it look like that.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 29, 2008)

Tasty Blackmachine is tasty!


----------



## budda (Sep 29, 2008)

i'd want a non-reverse headstock on a B6/B7, personally.


----------



## Harry (Sep 30, 2008)

That neck joint is pure win, so sleek looking.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 30, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> That neck joint is pure win, so sleek looking.



It's an AANJ with less contouring....

How much was this one out of curiousity?


----------



## Elysian (Sep 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The B6 is the affordable Blackmachine line... still not a cheap guitar by any means, but its less than say a *EBMM JP6 Ball Family Reserve*. Swamp ash body, maple neck, rosewood board & headstock overlay with slick rosewood truss rod cover. Apparently it sounds just massive - nolly and hairchris have played it among others. Last I heard from Doug, the original prototype (as pictured on the website) is still available for sale, but it uses a different, rougher looking body wood than this one and doesn't have a reversed headstock.



i'd take a BFR personally, but hey... and saying its cheaper than a BFR isn't exactly saying its "affordable", i wouldn't call a BFR "affordable" by any stretch of the word.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i'd take a BFR personally, but hey... and saying its cheaper than a BFR isn't exactly saying its "affordable", i wouldn't call a BFR "affordable" by any stretch of the word.



I did say "not cheap by any means" but it was about half the price of a B2, so I'd say "affordable blackmachine" is still accurate



canuck brian said:


> It's an AANJ with less contouring....
> 
> How much was this one out of curiousity?



A less skinny AANJ - a better one in my opinion... it runs the compromise between the ballsier tone of the full Fender square heel and the more slender, smoother Ibanez heel. These were 1,050gbp


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I did say "not cheap by any means" but it was about half the price of a B2, so I'd say "affordable blackmachine" is still accurate
> A less skinny AANJ - a better one in my opinion... it runs the compromise between the ballsier tone of the full Fender square heel and the more slender, smoother Ibanez heel. These were 1,050gbp



That joint is barely diverting from the AANJ. It's only skinny because the body is 1 1/2 thin. Other than that, nothing new. I have the same joint on my 8 because of the thickness of the body. 

2 K converted for a blackmachine? That's pretty decent. I can't see much different here other than no chambering and no binding. What else keeps the price down that much? Everything else on there looks top notch though.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

Not entirely sure what else keeps the price down. Less work for Doug, I would assume, since he gets somebody else to rough shape the bodies... less exotic woods, maybe, particularly in the neck. The construction on this one looks a lot less involved than what he does on the B2 and B7s. Mostly though, I would just say he decided to take an even smaller profit than usual.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 30, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Not entirely sure what else keeps the price down. Less work for Doug, I would assume, since he gets somebody else to rough shape the bodies... less exotic woods, maybe, particularly in the neck. The construction on this one looks a lot less involved than what he does on the B2 and B7s. Mostly though, I would just say he decided to take an even smaller profit than usual.



That's what I dont' get - with his popularity, he could pound out these B6's and make a killing at 2k converted. 

Wood costs aren't going to make THAT much of an impact unless it's something insane like his snakewood guitar which would have demanded limbs in payment. I just don't see enough between the B6 and B2 to justify that crazy price jump.

I thought Blackmachine was a one man operation? Did Doug expand? He'd make money hand over fist if his lead times were a lot lower.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackmachine is just a one man operation, for B2s, B7s, those kinds of guitars. Just for the B6s, he let somebody else do some of the work for him. Didn't really say how much though. 

I think he's one of these evil geniuses though, that just does his own thing and doesn't get too bothered by money.. judging from my e-mails with him and what the Brits who have actually met him say


----------



## Lozek (Sep 30, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> That's what I dont' get - with his popularity, he could pound out these B6's and make a killing at 2k converted.
> 
> I thought Blackmachine was a one man operation? Did Doug expand? He'd make money hand over fist if his lead times were a lot lower.



Dougs ethos is really not about money at all, I've known him since he was literally selling all his possessions to buy wood to make Blackmachines. He's fully aware that he could knock them out, but that is so Anathema to what he belives a guitar is fundamentally about, that he just won't do it. 

Both Blackmachine & Diezel (of which Doug is also a partner in the UK distribution) have a business ethos of 'Keep the quality high, have a product you fully stand behind, and it'll sell itself to the people 'in the know' '.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 30, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Dougs ethos is really not about money at all, I've known him since he was literally selling all his possessions to buy wood to make Blackmachines. He's fully aware that he could knock them out, but that is so Anathema to what he belives a guitar is fundamentally about, that he just won't do it.
> 
> Both Blackmachine & Diezel (of which Doug is also a partner in the UK distribution) have a business ethos of 'Keep the quality high, have a product you fully stand behind, and it'll sell itself to the people 'in the know' '.




I don't suggest by any means here that Doug doesn't put 100% into all his work. I was wondering if he can make these faster and cheaper at the same quality as his other ones, he'd have a neverending list of customers.....not that he already doesn't.


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 30, 2008)

That guitar looks great. 2k isn't a bad price at all! I'd rather drop 2k on one of these, than a Les Paul or something.


----------



## voiceguitar (Sep 30, 2008)

how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 30, 2008)

voiceguitar said:


> how much does that thing weigh?



Absolutely sod all. Even lighter than my chambered B2, which is an extremely light guitar by any standards.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a beautiful guitar. I dig those headstocks too.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 1, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I don't suggest by any means here that Doug doesn't put 100&#37; into all his work. I was wondering if he can make these faster and cheaper at the same quality as his other ones, he'd have a neverending list of customers.....not that he already doesn't.



Unfortunately what interests him is the exotics. The B6 run was an experiment.

Everything Lozek says is spot on. There's no way that Doug'll trust anyone else to finish the guitars, and he'd much rather be experimenting and building custom instruments with exotic woods, fanned frets, etc, anyway!

Sakeido, the B6 Nolly & I have played is the original korina one with C-Pig/A-Pig set. Doug had the neck & body at London Guitar Show 2007 so it's been around a while. It sounds unreal, ridiculously in-your-face, and is a different vibe to the B2/B7. It's about 1/2 the weight of my B2 (solid mahogany, sapele top, snakewood neck) which isn't a heavy instrument.

In the UK a grand is sod all for a guitar that feels like the B6.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2008)

hairychris said:


> my B2 (solid mahogany, sapele top, snakewood neck)



Pics please?


----------



## hairychris (Oct 1, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Pics please?



http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1014/1311260361_46fec33c35_o.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1089/1312130572_969e59b255_o.jpg

The back of the body is on the landing page of the http://www.blackmachine.net/ website.  I still think that Nolly's maple top is more spectacular, although it is a very nice piece of mahogany that has shined up with use...


----------



## sakeido (Oct 1, 2008)

wow I got negged for this thread? "What a boring guitar?" Who the fuck was that?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2008)

sakeido said:


> wow I got negged for this thread? "What a boring guitar?" Who the fuck was that?



It appears some people mistake the "reply button" with the neg rep button!  I would +rep for you to counter-balance (but I can't says I need to spread some since I thanked the thread I guess?), I'm not a fanboy of blackmachine (never played one, probably never will ) but neg-repping someone for posting pictures of a guitar? Lame.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 1, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Unfortunately what interests him is the exotics. The B6 run was an experiment.
> 
> Everything Lozek says is spot on. There's no way that Doug'll trust anyone else to finish the guitars, and he'd much rather be experimenting and building custom instruments with exotic woods, fanned frets, etc, anyway!
> 
> In the UK a grand is sod all for a guitar that feels like the B6.



AHhhhh Ok....that makes a lot more sense now. 1050 for that sounds like a steal in the UK....even converted it's not bad at all. Has he ever done tremolo equipped stuff? 

I'd love to try that fanned 8 on his website because it looks like a LOT of fun to play.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 2, 2008)

That is perhaps the first Blackmachine that doesn't interest me.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 2, 2008)

^ You've not tried one, then.  They look plain but the things are alive when you pick them up...



canuck brian said:


> AHhhhh Ok....that makes a lot more sense now. 1050 for that sounds like a steal in the UK....even converted it's not bad at all. Has he ever done tremolo equipped stuff?
> 
> I'd love to try that fanned 8 on his website because it looks like a LOT of fun to play.



No, well, not yet. He's has an OFR kicking around for years that he's been planning to get a custom milled sustain block for but afaik that's not happened. I suppose that I could ask him about fitting a Kahler but I have no idea what that would do to to the construction of a (chambered) guitar that's 30mm thick... It may also affect the sustain and overall tone of the instrument so I'd not hold my breath on that one. You know way more then me about that side of things anyway! 

The fanned 8s make my brain hurt!


----------

